# girls should do that



## hoshi-kou (Dec 10, 2006)

i have 5 girl rats and they tend to hump joji the youngest of the older 3 even the two new young ones have done it.. why is this anyone no?

thankies


----------



## anni (Nov 27, 2006)

hey i have two rats and one tends to do that, at first i was worried incase bell was a boy but there both girls...


----------



## FalconStorm (Nov 28, 2006)

I think it's a dominance thing. They're establishing and enforcing a heirarchy. I don't think it's really 'humping', just one rat getting on top of the other as if to say, "I'm higher than you...literally". It's not an uncommon behavior in any animal, really. Any animal that has a social structure for survival will form a heirarchy and that heirarchy is usually 'shown off' by the dominant one taking a higher stance over the submissive one. Even humans do it. Why do you think it feels like someone is declaring themselves superior when they walk around with their nose in the air? It's an instinctive reaction to a subconsciously dominant stance. Most humans don't even realize they do it.


----------

